
Make your commit-msg great again - abhi_bdwaj
https://medium.com/@AbhishekBharadwaj/make-your-commit-msg-great-again-58697474610e
======
yunruse
I personally feel that commits should be as granular as sanely possible –
obviously some refactors and complex changes must be monolithic (and therefore
need a lot more testing!) but generally having more commit granularity means
`git bisect` is more powerful.

